# Stafford VA GR And Pug need help



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

A Stafford VA and the Pug have been declared dangerous dogs thru the new VA law and need help if they are to be saved. Is anyone near them?


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Just heard from Rescue Angels who called Bill and both dogs are safe in out of state rescues. Anyone from VA have a handle on the new dangerous dog laws in there who can let me know?

Thanks
Nancy


----------

